# Wie jigge ich richtig???



## Yupii (7. September 2006)

Wie Ihr vielleicht gelesen habt, hat unser aller sunny noch Probleme mit dem Jiggen auf`m Kudder. 
Wäre es nicht schön, wenn wir ihm einige Ratschläge geben würden, damit er nicht jedesmal nach einer Tour schmollend und weinerlich in einer Ecke sitzt, weil er kaum etwas gefangen hat;+
@ sunny
Der letzte größere Dorsch ist von Dir *nicht gefangen* worden. Er ist als Selbstmörder auf den Köder gegangen.
So, nun mal wieder zurück:
Ich hätte folgende Tips:
Angelrute: nicht immer Deine Forellenrute mit 15 gr Wurfgewicht|supergri
Rolle: Spule doch bitte auch mal Schnur auf|supergri
Beifänger: *keine *Maden
*Vor* Angelbeginn erst mal mehrere Leuchtfeuer|supergri

Hat noch jemand irgendwelche ernst gemeinten|supergri Ratschläge für unseren sunny:m


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (7. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*

Moin Uwe!!
Du bist ja sooo gemein:g   ...
Aber Deine Geräteempfehlung ist doch schon gar nicht schlecht|kopfkrat 
So mach ich das auch immer|kopfkrat .... Und Maden sind nen gaaanz hervorragender Dorschköder|rolleyes |kopfkrat |supergri |supergri


----------



## Yupii (7. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*

wie, was gemein#c|supergri
hat er nicht geschrieben, dass er noch nicht richtig jiggen kann;+.
Ich will ihm halt nur etwas unter die Arme greifen und etwas von dem was er mir schon angetan, ääh gegeben hat, wieder zurückgeben.
Es heisst doch, nehmen ist seliger als geben ( ist es umgekehrt;+|supergri) oder, wer austeilt muss auch einstecken|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (7. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*



Yupii schrieb:


> wie, was gemein#c|supergri
> hat er nicht geschrieben, dass er noch nicht richtig jiggen kann;+.
> Ich will ihm halt nur etwas unter die Arme greifen und etwas von dem was er mir schon angetan, ääh gegeben hat, wieder zurückgeben.
> Es heisst doch, nehmen ist seliger als geben ( ist es umgekehrt;+|supergri) oder, wer austeilt muss auch einstecken|supergri|supergri|supergri


 
How Grosser Krieger!!
Da sprichst Du wahre Worte... Aber was hat ere Dir denn schon ange... äh gegeben?? Ich dachte immer sunny kann nur nen guten Eindruck machen|kopfkrat |supergri |supergri ... Aber Angeln;+ ;+ |supergri |supergri ... Nee, das glaub ich nicht...


----------



## Yupii (7. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer sunny kann nur nen guten Eindruck machen|kopfkrat |supergri |supergri ... Aber Angeln;+ ;+ |supergri |supergri ... Nee, das glaub ich nicht...


  deshalb wollen wir ihm ja unter die Arme greifen


----------



## Yupii (7. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*

wo isser eigentlich??
Nich, dass er auch mal arbeitet


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (7. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*



Yupii schrieb:


> wo isser eigentlich??
> Nich, dass er auch mal arbeitet


 
Das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt... er und arbeiten;+ ;+ 
kann er das überhaupt|kopfkrat |supergri |supergri 
Hier wird in 2 Threads auf Ihm rumgehackt|supergri |supergri  und er meldet sich nicht... Nich das er mit Depressionen aus dem Fenster gesprungen ist|supergri |supergri 
(oh Mann, ich hör nu auf, sonst wird der 23te echt zu teuer|supergri )


----------



## Micky (7. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*



sunny schrieb:


> Ich gehöre eben auch zu denen, die die Wahrheit nicht abkönnen. Also muss ioch doch was dagegen sagen  .
> 
> Zu meiner Entschuldigung, es war das erste mal, dass ich gejiggt haben. Muss wohl noch an meiner technik feilen bzw. mir erst einmal eine aneignen |supergri .


 
Ich gebe Yupii *AUSNAHMSLOS* Recht, denn ich habe hier den subjektiven Eindruck einen versteckten Hilferuf zu entdecken.

Und wozu sind gute und nette Anglerkollegen da? #6 |supergri



> Nich das er mit Depressionen aus dem Fenster gesprungen ist


 
Er ist doch gut krankenversichert... |rolleyes |supergri  Bin nur gespannt was er auf seinen Meldebogen schreibt, wie es zu dem Fenstersturz gekommen ist. "...als ich mal wieder im AB gelesen habe, zuhause hab ich ja keinen PC, da war der Yupii..." :m


----------



## Raabiat (7. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*

Wenn ich das alles so lese hätte ich noch einen Tipp für ihn: Geh mit anderen "Freunden" angeln


----------



## sunny (7. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*



Raabiat schrieb:


> Wenn ich das alles so lese hätte ich noch einen Tipp für ihn: Geh mit anderen "Freunden" angeln



So soll es sein. Hiermit ziehe ich meine Anmeldung für den 
23.09. zurück. Alles muss man sich auch nicht bieten lassen.


----------



## Raabiat (7. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*



sunny schrieb:


> So soll es sein. Hiermit ziehe ich meine Anmeldung für den
> 23.09. zurück. Alles muss man sich auch nicht bieten lassen.



is aber Spass, oder?#c|kopfkrat

Also von meiner Seite wars einer|kopfkrat


----------



## Micky (7. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*

*@ Sunny:*





Yupii hat schon ein ganz schlechtes Gewissen.... :q


----------



## sunny (7. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*

Aaaahh sooo . Na gut, wenn das von dir nur Spass war, war es das von meiner Seite auch :q .

Klar ist das nur Scherzken von mir. Ich kenn die Jungs doch, büschen unterblichtet, aber voll nett :q .



Um das hier noch mal deutlich klar zu machen, wir machen nur Spass. Mein letzten Jig würde ich hergeben, Hauptsache ich  komme mit den Jungs los zum Fischen.  

Aber, wenn mir noch jemand ne gute Erklärung zur Technik des Jiggens geben könnte  |supergri .


----------



## Yupii (7. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*

Du lebst ja noch:q:q:q:q
Wenn Du willst, kannste ja Deine neue Jig-Rute am 23. mitbringen, oder haste die schon zerlegt, tolpatschig, wie Du nun mal bist? Dann weihen wir Dich eventuell in das Geheimnis des Jiggen ein. Kostet aber#g Kannst dann auch bei mir die Geheimtwister erwerben, 1 Euro das Stück|supergri. Oder Du nimmst halt weiterhin Deine Maden:q:q


----------



## sunny (7. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*

Die neue Jigrute ist echt der Hammer. Die hat den ganzen Tag überlebt |supergri .

Nicht ich muss #g ausgeben, damit ihr mir das jiggen zeigt, sondern du, damit du mit mir überhaupt auf einen Kutter darfst. So wird nen Schuh draus und nicht anners  .


----------



## Yupii (7. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*

hallo???
Du solltest mal ganz kleine Brötchen backen:q
Oder hast Du vielleicht mal mitbekommen, wieviele Freunde Du hier eigentlich hast;+ . Du wirst hier ja richtig überschüttet mit Tips|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## sunny (8. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*

Das liegt nicht an mir, sondern daran, dass du den Fred eröffnet hast und keiner den Mist lesen will  |supergri .


----------



## ollidi (8. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*

Macht doch den armen Kerl nicht immer so fertig. #d  |supergri 
Wenn ich den mal treffe, braucht er immer eine ganze Packung Taschentücher, weil er sich immer so ausheult in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass er immer geärgert wird. :q :q 

@Olaf
Apropos Treffen. Wie sieht das denn näxte Woche Dienstag mal so abends auf ein Bierchen und Absprachen aus? 
Ort: Bei mir. :m
Vorher bin ich ausgebucht. #q


----------



## sunny (8. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*

Dienstag kann ich nicht. Da muss ich zum 60. Geburtstag. Geht auch Mittwoch?


----------



## Yupii (8. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*



sunny schrieb:


> Das liegt nicht an mir, sondern daran, dass du den Fred eröffnet hast und keiner den Mist lesen will  |supergri .


Was bist Du undankbar:q
Ich will Dir nur helfen, aber bitteschön, wirst dann am 23. schon sehen.
Haste mitgekriegt, wie sie Dich alle mögen#6:q. Oder hat sonst jemand ernstgemeinte Ratschläge für Dich gehabt??
DAS soll Dir doch zu denken geben:q:q


----------



## Klempnerfischie (8. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*

hay sunny!ich glaub du brauchst mal 1lehrgang fürs jiggen !!!!?
schlage vor wir treffen uns mal bei Jürgen und du übst mal in seinem Aquarium!HÄ HÄ:q 
Gruß:Fischie|wavey:


----------



## ollidi (8. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*

Dann eher wieder Donnerstag. #h


----------



## sunny (8. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*

Ihr könnt mich doch alle mal an der Pupe schmatzen |gr: .


@ollidi

Donnerstag ginge bei mir auch oder morgen.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (8. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*



sunny schrieb:


> klar ist das nur Scherzken von mir. Ich kenn die Jungs doch, büschen unterblichtet, aber voll nett :q .
> 
> 
> 
> Um das hier noch mal deutlich klar zu machen, wir machen nur Spass. *Mein letzten Jig würde ich hergeben, Hauptsache ich komme mit den Jungs los zum Fischen*.


Das mit dem unterbelichtet hab ich jetzt mal gepflegt überlesen#d :r :q , aber die anderen worte haben mich schwer berührt|rotwerden |supergri ... ich nehm alles zurück und biete mich hiermit als jiggerlehrmeister für unsreren unersättlichen an|wavey: .... denn die worte jiggen und unersättlich passen bei sunny ja nun noch nicht wirklich zusammen|kopfkrat


----------



## ollidi (8. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*

@sunny
Wochenende geht gaaar nicht, da voll ausgebucht. #q 
Lass uns mal den Donnerstag festhalten.


----------



## sunny (8. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*

@ollidi
Gut, dann bin ich so gegen 18.30 Uhr bei dir.


@dorschjaeger75
Die unterbelichtete Aktion war natürlich auch nur nen Spässken:m . Ich wollte euch auch nur mal ne unangehme Eigenschaft unterjubeln |rotwerden . Nehme die Lehrstunde dankend an.


----------



## ollidi (8. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*

Ok. Muss ich wieder die Mülltonnendeckel abschliessen?


----------



## Louis (12. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*



Yupii schrieb:


> wie, was gemein#c|supergri
> hat er nicht geschrieben, dass er noch nicht richtig jiggen kann;+.
> Ich will ihm halt nur etwas unter die Arme greifen und etwas von dem was er mir schon angetan, ääh gegeben hat, wieder zurückgeben.
> Es heisst doch, nehmen ist seliger als geben ( ist es umgekehrt;+|supergri) oder, wer austeilt muss auch einstecken|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri



Es heißt geben ist seliger denn nehmen....nicht verwechseln mit "...nimm sie und gibs ihr..."


----------



## sunny (12. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*



Louis schrieb:


> ....nicht verwechseln mit "...nimm sie und gibs ihr..."



Schade. Das krieg ich niemlich besser hin als jiggen :q . Alles andere wäre auch richtig übel.


----------



## Micky (12. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*



sunny schrieb:


> Schade. Das krieg ich niemlich besser hin als jiggen :q . Alles andere wäre auch richtig übel.



|bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: 
Wie beim angeln... :q


----------



## sunny (12. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*

Du bist so böse. Ich glaube, ich kann sagen, was ich will. ist sowieso verkehrt :q .


----------



## Chris26071 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*

hallo Leute, ich hab vor kuerze etwas uebers jiggen im big game forum geschrieben. da koent ihr euch ein bischen informieren.
Am leichtesten ist es sich mit dieser info die ich im big game forum geschrieben hab einen jigging video anzuschauen und dann zusammensetzen. 
achtung: die art die ich beschrieben hab ist das kurze jiggen, schnelle jiggen, dann gibt es ein langes eher langsameres jiggen mit langen zuegen und viel kurbeln danach.

zu dem equipment, man kann nicht mit einer 80lb rute mit 15g pilker jiggen, ha wird die rute einfach zu steif sein und der pilker wird sich schwul und steif bewegen. dies sind die ungefaehren g zu lb kombinierungen (10-20lb/ 30-80g)(20-30lb/80-180g)(40-50lb/180-300g)
die kommt aber auch auf den ruten drauf an, ob penn, shimano, tenryu, curtis,... manche sind bischen steifer gebaut als die angeren. rute sollte zwischen 160-180cm lang sein fuers schnelle jiggen.
Rollen: die rollen sollten schnell sein sodass man wenig kurbeln muss um viel schnur einzuholen.

der rest steht im big game forum.

MFG Chris


----------



## Yupii (12. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*

oh je, dann habe ich ja das falsche Equiquement|kopfkrat:q
Sollte ich meine 3,4 m Ocean Jigger auf die Hälfte kürzen;+ oder meine 30 lb Yad Trondheim nehmen;+ ( Sorry sunny, dass ich Dir Tipps zu Deiner neuen Jig-Rute gegeben habe, aber das mit dem Kürzen kannst Du ja schon:q:q) Dann werde ich halt meine 12er Powerline gegen eine 40er Geflochtene wechseln und keine 125 gr Pilker sondern die 300-500er Riffpilker verwenden:q:q 
Danke Chris für die Tipps#6:q:q:q


----------



## sunny (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*

Aha, es lag also garnicht an mir, sondern daran, dass du mir die falsche Rute empfohlen hast. Dann kann das ja auch nicht klappen |krach: :q .

Ihr habt mich also völlig zu Unrecht niedergemacht, oooohhh dat wird teuer nächste Woche |rolleyes .


----------



## Louis (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*



Chris26071 schrieb:


> hallo Leute, ich hab vor kuerze etwas uebers jiggen im big game forum geschrieben. da koent ihr euch ein bischen informieren.
> Am leichtesten ist es sich mit dieser info die ich im big game forum geschrieben hab einen jigging video anzuschauen und dann zusammensetzen.
> achtung: die art die ich beschrieben hab ist das kurze jiggen, schnelle jiggen, dann gibt es ein langes eher langsameres jiggen mit langen zuegen und viel kurbeln danach.
> 
> ...




Hallo Chris,

guter Tip von Dir. Die Videos über diese Art von jiggen habe ich verschlugen. Um was es hier aber geht, ist das jiggen auf der Ostsee auf Dorsch und Co. 

Da brauchts Ruten ab so 3,30 bis 3,60, ca. 200gr. WG, sensible Spitze. Gefischt wird mit nem Pilk (bei mir ohne Haken) und mit zwei Jigs an der Seitenarmmontage. Ggfs. je nach Bedingungen auch einer als Nachläufer. 

Wie dem auch sei, unser jiggen hat mit dem Hardcore-Big-Game-Jiggen nix zu tun. 

Aber trotzdem Danke für den Hinweis.

Louis


----------



## der_Jig (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*

lol! 

lass mal ne boardie-kuttertour starten, dann aber alle mit chris´ methode!  

@louis: kann ich nur voll unterstreichen, allerdings finde ich es mit einem Jig manchmal auch nicht verkehrt, dann hat man zwar keine chance auf eine doublette, allerdings kann man meiner meinung nach, den jig mehr zum spielen verleiten...
aber das ist ja nun geschmackssache!


----------



## Louis (14. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*



der_Jig schrieb:


> lol!
> 
> lass mal ne boardie-kuttertour starten, dann aber alle mit chris´ methode!
> 
> ...



Aber dann kannste ja gleich mit Gufi und Dorschbombe angeln, oder?


----------



## BennyO (14. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*

Nein nicht umbedingt. Ein Jig spielt doch noch anders in der Strömung als ein Gufi oder die Dorschbombe. Musst du immer ausprobieren was gerade geht.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Chris26071 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*

ja, hab vergessen dazu zuschreiben das das das die asiatische art zum jiggen ist. mir ist schon aufgefallen das ihr in norwegen lange ruten verwendet, das ist vieleicht eure mothode. wenn man ueberall auf der welt schaut gibt es andere methoden und wege wie man angelt.in asien wird eher schnell ge-jiggt weil die fishe sehr angresiv und schnell sind. 
hab noch nie in norwegen geangelt aber mag ja sein das da das wasser dort kaelter ist sind die fishe dort nicht so aktiv und essen eher nur was ihnen vor den mund fliegt und deshalb wird eher langsamer ge-jiggt. ueberall ist das hald anders

da muss ich dir recht geben louis, danke!!

MFG Chris


----------



## Junger Dorschler (15. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*

Wir rden hieraber von Dorschen in der ostsee


----------



## ollidi (15. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*

Und eigentlich ist der Thread ja nur zum veräppeln von sunny aufgemacht worden. :q
Aber trotzdem gute Tips. #6


----------



## Chris26071 (15. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*

na gut dan empfaehl ich dir eine 3meter surfcast rute, eine daiwa tancom bull electro rolle. dan must nur noch den pilker anhaengen runterlassen und auf jiggmodus stellen und wenn der fisht beist dan mit dem kleinen zehen vom liegestuhl einfach "strike" druecken

MFG Chris


----------



## der_Jig (15. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*

Sorry Chris, deine Tipps sind ja wirklich lieb gemeint, aber wenn es um das Jiggen auf der Ostsee gibt, so hilft einem das nicht wirklich weiter!

Wenn du im 11-20m tiefen Wasser jiggst, dann brauchst du keine E-Multi. Du musst weit werfen, um eine möglichst große Fläche zu befischen und lässt den Köder nicht einfach runtern und wartest drauf, dass dir die Rolle den Fisch bringt. Davon mal abgesehen, finde ich eine solche  -faule- Art des angels, nicht sehr erstrebenswert!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (15. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*

meine meinung ist eben was anderes als im atlantik!!Ausserdem mit was aqngelt ihr denn so so beim big game jiggen#c


----------



## ollidi (15. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*

Sunny war vorhin noch auf ein Bierchen bei mir und hat die 300 Gramm-Jigge, die er sich von mir ausgeliehen hat, wieder vorbeigebracht. :m
Riecht sogar nach Fisch das Ding. :q


----------



## der_Jig (15. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*

die ist dann wohl beim kistensaubermachen vom fischwasser angespritzt worden!


----------



## Louis (15. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*



ollidi schrieb:


> Sunny war vorhin noch auf ein Bierchen bei mir und hat die 300 Gramm-Jigge, die er sich von mir ausgeliehen hat, wieder vorbeigebracht. :m
> Riecht sogar nach Fisch das Ding. :q



Dann hast Du ja alles wieder beisammen und dem Familienglück steht nix mehr im Weg:q #h :k


----------



## Louis (15. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*



Chris26071 schrieb:


> ja, hab vergessen dazu zuschreiben das das das die asiatische art zum jiggen ist. mir ist schon aufgefallen das ihr in norwegen lange ruten verwendet, das ist vieleicht eure mothode. wenn man ueberall auf der welt schaut gibt es andere methoden und wege wie man angelt.in asien wird eher schnell ge-jiggt weil die fishe sehr angresiv und schnell sind.
> hab noch nie in norwegen geangelt aber mag ja sein das da das wasser dort kaelter ist sind die fishe dort nicht so aktiv und essen eher nur was ihnen vor den mund fliegt und deshalb wird eher langsamer ge-jiggt. ueberall ist das hald anders
> 
> da muss ich dir recht geben louis, danke!!
> ...



Dann komm doch mal hier anne Ostsee, und wir zeigen Dir, wir wir hier so jiggen. Dafür darfst Du uns mal mit nach Nippon einladen und wir lernen, wir man da so jiggt. 

#h


----------



## Louis (15. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*



der_Jig schrieb:


> die ist dann wohl beim kistensaubermachen vom fischwasser angespritzt worden!



Jo, abgespritzt worden ist die wohl...fragt sich bloß womit...hatte Sunny nicht den Größten, Dicksten, Schwersten, Längsten... Dorsch versteht sich.....#c


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (19. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*

Oh Man Jungs!!! Ihr seid ja soooo gemein zu unserem Sunny:q :q 
Macht mir den Jungen mal nicht so rund hier, ich muss mit dem Bengel am Samstag im Auto zu unserer Sirius Abschiedstour fahren... Nich das er mich da die ganze Zeit vollnölt wie gemein doch die Boardies alle sind:q :q ... oder noch schlimmer... dat sunny iss sensibel... nich das der nach der letzten Drift aus lauter Verzweifelung über Bord springt und es der Sirius gleich tut... nämlich sterben:q :q ... Das kann ich mit meinem Gewissen nicht vereinbaren.... Also Schluss nu!!!|bla: :q


----------



## sunny (19. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*

dorschjaeger75 ich danke dir. Wenigstens einer, der meine sensible Seite erkannt hat #6 . Bis Samstag.


----------



## Yupii (19. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*



sunny schrieb:


> dorschjaeger75 ich danke dir. Wenigstens einer, der meine sensible Seite erkannt hat #6 . Bis Samstag.


ich lach mir nen Ast:q:q:q:q
sunny und sensibel#d
Höchstens sensibel wie ein Stück Holz


----------



## sunny (19. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*



Yupii schrieb:


> Höchstens sensibel wie ein Stück Holz



Eyyyhhh, willst du mich beleidigen? Nen Stück ist doch weich :q .


----------



## Yupii (19. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*



sunny schrieb:


> Eyyyhhh, willst du mich beleidigen? Nen Stück ist doch weich :q .


sprichst Du jetzt von Deinem "besten" Stück|muahah:


----------



## sunny (19. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*

Mein bestes Stück lassen wir mal außen vor  . Ich hatte das Wort Holz vergessen, es sollte heißen "nen Stück Holz ist doch weich". So weit ist das schon, ich vergesse ganze Wörter.


----------



## Yupii (19. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*



sunny schrieb:


> Mein bestes Stück lassen wir mal außen vor  . Ich hatte das Wort Holz vergessen, es sollte heißen "nen Stück Holz ist doch weich". So weit ist das schon, ich vergesse ganze Wörter.


Weisst Du noch, dass wir am Samstag nach Laboe wollen oder soll ich vorsichtshalber am Freitag abend oder nacht noch mal bei Dir anrufen;+:q


----------



## sunny (19. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*

Theoretisch würde das helfen #6 :q . Aber sowas vergesse ich nie nich #d .


----------



## Torskfisk (23. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*

Ihr schlaft wahrscheinlich schon, aber wünsche trotzdem allen die heute rausfahren ein dickes fettes PETRI


----------



## Fehlerteufel (23. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*

danke torskfisk,
dir auch viel spaß auf der sirius.....schreib heute abend mal wie es war....#6


----------



## BennyO (24. September 2006)

*AW: Wie jigge ich richtig???*

Da bin ich ja mla gespannt wie es war.


Gruß Benny


----------

